# Onlinevermittlung von Darlehen - Ragusa Capital PLC



## Rodi (16 Mai 2013)

In einigen, zumeist als seriös angesehenen, sozialen Netwerken, u.A. Xing, wird von einer Firma "Ragusa Capital PLC" mit der einfachen und unkomplizierten Beschaffung von Kapital für die unterschiedlichsten Verwendungszwecke geworben. Ich habe mich auf dieses Spiel eingelassen und erlebte folgendes:
Schritt 1: Anfrage an einen Desmond Elliot, angeblich mit Sitz in Schweden, Göteborg, nach Bedingungen und Konditionen, sowie benötigte Unterlagen. Prompte Antwort. Für eine von mir gesuchte Immobilienfinanzierung wurde lediglich 3% Zinsen, fest über die gesamte Laufzeit verlangt. Ansonsten wurde wenig Aufwand betrieben.
Schritt 2: Anfrage wegen eines entsprechenden Kredites.
Schritt 3: Es wurde, da angeblich Steuern für den Geldtransfer erhoben werden, eine Vorauszahlung von mir verlangt. Diese Vorauszahlung habe ich nach einigem Zögern akzeptiert.
Schritt 4: Mir wurde ein Zahlungsbeleg durch die o.g. Firma zugesandt - Leider erfolgte kein Geldeingang auf meinem Konto! Nach Rückfrage wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass meine Bank nicht mit der von Ragusa PLC beauftragten Bank korrespondieren würde!
Schritt 5: Nach einigen Anrufen, im Übrigen immer seitens Desmond Elliot, mit diversen Diskussionen, wurde ich vor die Wahl gestellt, entweder sei mein bereits überwiesenes Geld verloren, oder ich würde die Transaktion erneut durchführen, damit ich mein Darlehen bekommen würde.
Schritt 6: Ich habe eine Sicherheit verlangt, die mir die Auszahlung ohne erneute Kosten garantieren sollte. Hierauf bekam ich einen Garantiebrief, in welchem die Ragusa Capital PLC, unterzeichnet von einem Herrn Jese Lynch, bestätigt, das das Darlehen nach Zahlung der zusätzlich anfallenden Kosten innerhalb von 48 Stunden an mich ausgezahlt werde.
Schritt 7: Ausgehend von dem "Letter of guarantee" habe ich erneut gezahlt. Ich bekam dann erneut einen Zahlungsbeleg zugesandt. Als beauftragte Bank wurde die Nordea Bank in Schweden angegeben. Nachdem auch hier innerhalb von 3 Tagen ab angegebenem Zahlungsdatum kein Geldeingang zu verzeichnen war, habe ich bei der Nordea Bank in Frankfurt/Main angefragt, ob man mir helfen könne. Dort wurde eine Recherche in Gang gesetzt, mit dem Resultat - Die Transaktion wurde niemals, auch in Schweden nicht, erfaßt.
Schritt 8: Nach einigen zornigen emails meinerseits, dem Griff zum Telefonhörer und einer Konverstion mit der Polizei in Göteborg, bin ich zur heimischen Polizei gegangen und habe den Fall zur Anzeige gebracht.
Schritt 9: Nachdem mir Herr Desmond Elliot einen Anruf durch Herrn Jese Lynch avisiert hat, zugleich zusagte, dass ich die Darlehenssumme per Scheck, dieser sollte per Fedex versandt werden, erhalten sollte, wurde von mir erneut eine Zahlung für Steuern (non Sweden residents taxes) verlangt. Diese Zahlung habe ich nicht mehr ausgeführt!
Resumè: Ausser Spesen nichts gewesen. Meinem Geld kann ich lebewohl sagen, dies wird vermutlich irgendwo in Nigeria gelandet sein. Hände weg die Sache ist absolut unseriös.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (16 Mai 2013)

Wie viel hattest du überwiesen?



Rodi schrieb:


> Ausser Spesen nichts gewesen.





> Ragusa Capital Plc
> 46 Maddox Street
> London
> W1S 1QA


 
Der Vollständigkeit wegen hier noch ein kleines Dokument aus Tante G.:


----------



## Teleton (16 Mai 2013)

Es bewahrheitet sich mal wieder, dass es im Internet keine Darlehn gibt.
Entweder wie hier Vorkostenabzocke oder es werden den Leuten wertlose Finanzsanierungen, stille atypische Beteiligungen, Versicherungen oder sonstiger Dreck angedreht. Geld zu verleihen hat keiner.


----------



## jupp11 (16 Mai 2013)

Rodi schrieb:


> In einigen, zumeist als seriös angesehenen, sozialen Netwerken, u.A. Xing, wird von einer Firma "Ragusa Capital PLC" mit der einfachen und unkomplizierten Beschaffung von Kapital für die unterschiedlichsten Verwendungszwecke geworben.


Hab nur Xing finden können und auch dort nur noch im nichtöffentlichen Bereich. Google Cache
http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:K7cl19-T8DwJ:www.xing.com/net/internetmarketing/affiliate-marketing-157/loan-at-your-doorstep-43397506 "Ragusa Capital Plc"&cd=30&hl=de&ct=clnk&gl=de


> *RAGUSA CAPITAL PLC*
> (kein Mitglied bei XING)
> 11.02.2013, 22:02
> *Loan at your doorstep*
> ...


ansonsten gibt es nur wenig informative Unternehmensinfos obwohl der Laden mindestens seit 2002 zu existieren scheint
http://www.researchandmarkets.com/reports/559828/ragusa_capital_plc_interim_report


> We have history as far back as mid-year 2002 for the Interim reports from publicly traded companies in the database. We have Quarterly Reports starting with 1st quarter 2003.


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (16 Mai 2013)

Wie hoch ist die bereits gezahlte Vorkasse gewesen? Xing ist genauso unseriös wie fratzenbuch oder andere "soziale netzwerke"! Ich kann mich dort als St. Nikolaus wohnhaft 25719 Himmelreich Dorftsr.12 anmelden, aber auch als Rotkäppchen wohnhaft bei Oma Meume, völlig egal! Diese "Kreditgeber" haben niemals Kredite zu vergeben. Auf dem "Markt" tummeln sich tausende weltweit. Es ist zu vermuten, dass es sich um Roma aus dem ehem. Jugoslavien handelt. Ragusa heisst heute Dubrovnik.
http://www.xing.com/profile/RagusaCapital_Plc7
schon gelöscht....
oder hier?

http://realestatefinance.ning.com/profile/1rosuyujpmas0


Dennis Wise?

email: [email protected]

HALLO! @live.com??? das ist ne freemail!!!

jemand der Geld verleihen will, sich aber keine eigene Webseite mit eigener email leisten kann/will, sollte sofort die Warnlampen angehen lassen.


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (16 Mai 2013)

http://www.scamwarners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=19435
[email protected]

http://www.fraudwatchers.org/forums/showthread.php?p=167405


----------

